# Update on black tubes single slot slingshot



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I broke another set of latex bands today and I was disgusted so I grabbed a set of black 2040 tubes that I had made up and sliped them into my slingshot like I do flatbands. I generally loop the tubes over the top but this time I slipped them into the slot I wrapped them around the out side of the forks just like the flat bands and started shooting. It works great it gives me back the sight picture I like. I rigged a couple more slingshots just for the fun of it and did some shooting. It is more accurate for me because it doesn't change the way I look at the target.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

reat idea !!!!! might have to get some other tubes than 1745 .


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

1745's work the same way. I forgot to say i put a set of them on too. Mine were to short to be comfortable going around the fork so I am going to make up a set just for this.


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

have you tried the black thera band?


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

tubes


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

No this is the stuff I got from Dankung.


----------

